# Power meter crank compatibility w/Record 10?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm contemplating getting a power meter for training on my everyday road bike, but perhaps some form of power meter crank for my TT bike since I don't know how I feel about having several power tap wheels since I tend to ride courses where I may need to switch between deep dish, solid disc, etc. Between my road bike (will be using basic alloy clinchers), a deep dish or two, and a disc, I'm not sure how economical it would be to have several powertap hubs. 

Since it's just Record 10, aren't the cranks a lot more interchangeable? I know 11 speed is very picky about....everything, but I thought there was more compatibility with the previous 10 speed systems.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I mainly use a Quarq with Shimano 7700 rings and it works fine with Record 10. I have also used a 7800 SRM crank and rings with no problems. Also an FSA carbon SRM (don't know the model, sorry) and that worked fine. Bottom line: I don't think it matters (within reason).


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a Sram GXP SRM w/ Red rings and use it on 3 bikes. 1 - Race bike is Chorus 11 spd. 2 - Rain bike (old race bike) is Chorus 10 spd. 3 - TT bike is Record 10 spd. No issues. I have the same bb in all three frames, take about 2 min. to change out the crank. I like not having to be married to one set of wheels and having the power data no matter which bike I'm riding.


----------



## power1369 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Quarq question*

I use a Quarq/SRAM 975 with Red rings on Campy Chorus 10spd. It works great so far.

Question I have for Shayne - I assume you installed the GXP BB when you got the Quarq. Did you have any issues with the line of the chain changing when going from an Italian thread BB (for example) to the GXP ? For me, it pushed my front crank out from the frame about 5mm which put more of an angle on the chain when riding in 53x26, 23 and 21.

Any comments ?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 

I'm thinking about just keeping this on my TT bike when I finally get it since I use standard gearing on the TT bike and compact on the road bike. Probably get a cheapo wheel+powertap hub for my main bike. Still not sure of what I'll do for the computer.


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

power1369 said:


> I use a Quarq/SRAM 975 with Red rings on Campy Chorus 10spd. It works great so far.
> 
> Question I have for Shayne - I assume you installed the GXP BB when you got the Quarq. Did you have any issues with the line of the chain changing when going from an Italian thread BB (for example) to the GXP ? For me, it pushed my front crank out from the frame about 5mm which put more of an angle on the chain when riding in 53x26, 23 and 21.
> 
> Any comments ?


hmm....not sure about the chainline issue. I have an Italian threaded GXP BB on my Casati and an English threaded GXP BB on my Specialized. Everything seems to work just fine. I only ride the Casati in the rain now, but next time I switch over I'll take a closer look at both chain lines. btw - I don't use the BB spacers that come with the GXP BB.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Just got the Sram 975. Will be installing it and a Garmin 500 very soon. 

Took me long enough, eh?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Update: Got it, but there's a heck of a lot of play in the BB. Took it to the shop to see if I did something wrong, but something is wrong with the left side crank and that's what's causing all the play. NOT impressed so far. They're supposedly sending a replacement, but won't get to use it in time for my next ITT.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Final update: It appears that there was a problem with the first crank and BB. Once the new BB arrived, it all went together quickly without any significant play. The difference between my Record 10 and the Sram Quarq is barely noticable in terms of shifting. I'd rather have a Campagnolo power crank, but this will have to do.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*hypothetical*

If you have a BB86 frame (i.e. need a press-fit BB86 cup system) and want to put on a power meter for your Campagnolo 10/11 speed system, what do you choose?

If anyone can comment on performance (shifting/etc.) and aesthetics that would be helpful!


----------

